# My therapist cancelled appointment



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I woke up early, I was actually looking for something forward today since I waited since Friday to go. I slept the whole day yesterday, depressed. I knew she was going to cancel, and it's probably cause yesterday was Christmas, she said her throat hurts. What the hell. Now I'm depressed again. Basically the day I go to the therapist is the time when I feel less depressed. I'm always depressed. I look depressed.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you made a new one - things like this will happen!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Janniffy said:


> Have you made a new one - things like this will happen!


yeah, but the whole point of making it today was so it would give me something to do since I have the day off. Now I will be back in bed the whole day.


----------

